# 2015 Spring Fling?



## fishhead

OK, it's early, but is there any chance this tradition will make a comeback? I enjoyed the C&R day we had two years ago prior to "opening day" ... it wasn't as warm as we had the year before, but that's what April can deal you!

Whether or not we have an official event, I am game for a C&R and casting practice day at SPSP with anyone who wants to show up.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

I'm game.


----------



## catman

I'm in but not during the C&R season.


----------



## Krachodile

I'm down.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher

fishhead said:


> OK, it's early, but is there any chance this tradition will make a comeback? I enjoyed the C&R day we had two years ago prior to "opening day" ... it wasn't as warm as we had the year before, but that's what April can deal you!
> 
> Whether or not we have an official event, I am game for a C&R and casting practice day at SPSP with anyone who wants to show up.


I am hoping to attend a possible 2015 Spring Fling...I enjoyed the 2012 Spring Fling. It`s a "Family Affair".

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%202014/ImportedPhotos00006_zps484aca25.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%202014/ImportedPhotos00006_zps484aca25.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ImportedPhotos00006_zps484aca25.jpg"/></a>


----------



## sand flea

I'm in. The fishing has been pretty poor the last five or six years but it's always a great time hanging out on the beach and seeing everyone.


----------



## Tyrik

Im In,


----------



## UglyStickIT

Same here


----------



## surfnsam

I'm in


----------



## Mastrbaitr

We got the numbers let's pick a date! Sundays would be nice.


----------



## LarryB

I'll try to be there also. 

LarryB


----------



## fishhead

2007


----------



## fish bucket

depending on date I'm in possibly with some buddies


----------



## dallison

fish bucket said:


> depending on date I'm in possibly with some buddies


I'm there also depending on the time and date.... I've yet to show up but follow it on the board


----------



## cocoflea

I was hoping there would be a spring fling I will make the trip down if it's the right weekend looking forward to see and everyone again


----------



## Outrigger

Never made it to one of the gatherings, but I'll try again this Spring.


----------



## firemunkee

I'm still waiting to make it to my first spring fling. I'm in depending on the date!


----------



## WDinarte

I never check-in for one but will try this one, I hope to see you guys. opcorn: :beer:


----------



## CaliYellowtail

catman said:


> I'm in but not during the C&R season.


Why not Catman? Is it too crowded or something? Just wondering. 
I've never been to SPSP during the spring run.


----------



## catman

CaliYellowtail said:


> Why not Catman? Is it too crowded or something? Just wondering.
> I've never been to SPSP during the spring run.


I'm opposed to the C&R season and have never fished it. I feel it puts undue stress on the females. Anyway it's just a personal thing but I 
*WILL* be there to enjoy the comradeship of my fellow anglers. There's a lot of folks like you that I'm looking forward to meeting.


----------



## mainevent

Bought new casting gear late last year and have only used it once. Can use some good practice with the experts. I might be in pending the date.


----------



## surfnsam

I hope this goes thru this year, I dont know what happened last year to get canceled but that sucked and it was a pretty good day to fish.


----------



## catman

surfnsam said:


> I hope this goes thru this year, I dont know what happened last year to get canceled but that sucked and it was a pretty good day to fish.


What happened was that with all the planning the Orest put into the event in the end too many people were complaining that they had other things to do and cancelled out at the last moment. What has to happen is a date set early enough so people can plan around it. If you show up great, if you don't it's on you. I'm hoping that Orest will come forward as the organizer again this year. BTW I'll bring the *BUBBA BURGERS* and rolls.


----------



## firemunkee

I checked my calendar and I can only do the weekend of April 4. Just so happens that is also a full moon  Hope I can make it!


----------



## catman

CaliYellowtail said:


> Why not Catman? Is it too crowded or something? Just wondering.
> I've never been to SPSP during the spring run.


You ask why I don't fish the C&R season. This is why!


----------



## surfnsam

That looks more like netters bicatch that was dumped. I fish C&R every year from shore using circle hooks and blood worms like most others and the fish I've caught and have seen caught are all revived and sent on their way happy and strong. In the last 10 years I've only gut hooked 3 fish and they were small fish that hit 6/0 circles. I'm not a fan of trolling during C&R with planers and 14 rods because the fish are just dragged through the water. I don't known what that pic was but its disgusting tob see all those fish floating.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

firemunkee said:


> I checked my calendar and I can only do the weekend of April 4. Just so happens that is also a full moon  Hope I can make it!


April 4th is a good weekend to meet up. If the weather permits, it should be some good afternoon fishing. Anyone else down for the 4th?


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> April 4th is a good weekend to meet up. If the weather permits, it should be some good afternoon fishing. Anyone else down for the 4th?


I'm game! 

Looks like it could be a good afternoon bite on 4/4/15. :fishing:


http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/tidestations/maryland/Mountain Point, Magothy River/April/2015


----------



## fishhead

Mastrbaitr said:


> April 4th is a good weekend to meet up. If the weather permits, it should be some good afternoon fishing. Anyone else down for the 4th?


The 4th sounds perfect for me, as I will be coming down anyway to visit my step-mother in the Crofton area.


----------



## AL_N_VB

wow.... its been like 10 years since the inaugural!!!! Me, NTKG and Crawfish were just talking about the fun we had casting 8 -N-worm.

We were also saddened by the losses from the fishing community. H=Miss ya Hat80 and Anthony!


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Okay so far april 4th is the day then. How does a potluck BBQ sound?


----------



## BIGAGOTUM

Me and my crew will attend.


----------



## catman

Sorry I'll have to miss one. I'll be in Pillar Pt Half Moon Bay, CA from 4/1 to 4/12 visiting my daughter and her family.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher

I should be able to make it this year. Please be prepared to take a 2015 P&S group photo.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

catman said:


> Sorry I'll have to miss one. I'll be in Pillar Pt Half Moon Bay, CA from 4/1 to 4/12 visiting my daughter and her family.


You're killin me Catman. Your going to NoCal instead of SPSP. What gives?? The only thing biting up there are deep water rockfish(not stripers).  Wish I was going. Enjoy!


----------



## catman

Cal!, rock season op ens April 1st at Pillar Point. My son-in-law & me and me have a trip Hi ked


----------



## catman

catman said:


> Cal!, rock season op ens April 1st at Pillar Point. My son-in-law & me and me have a trip Hi ked


OK Cal! let's try this again. Rock season opens April 1st at Pillar Point. My son-in-law & me have a trip booked for April 4th out of Half Moon Bay for rock fish. Can't wait. Hope to have some pics to post.


----------



## Tyrik

Im In!!


----------



## cocoflea

I will try to make the road trip down


----------



## CaliYellowtail

catman said:


> OK Cal! let's try this again. Rock season opens April 1st at Pillar Point. My son-in-law & me have a trip booked for April 4th out of Half Moon Bay for rock fish. Can't wait. Hope to have some pics to post.


I think they catch stripers from the surf up there also.:fishing: 
While you're up there Catman, take a trip down to Carmel and say hello to Clint Eastwood for me.


----------



## catman

CaliYellowtail said:


> I think they catch stripers from the surf up there also.:fishing:
> While you're up there Catman, take a trip down to Carmel and say hello to Clint Eastwood for me.


I'd love to meet Cl!nt Eastwood and shake his hand.


----------



## firemunkee

Tentative to attend my first spring fling


----------



## fishhead

Only 47 days to go ... it's sort of hard to imagine fishing so soon, especially since today started near zero and is ending with snow!


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Hopefully this is the last gasp of winter.


----------



## light tackler

Mastrbaitr said:


> Hopefully this is the last gasp of winter.


I second that. Not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## catman

Mastrbaitr said:


> Hopefully this is the last gasp of winter.


Still need to get through the first two weeks of March.


----------



## surfnsam

I got paper plates knives and forks also ketchup and mustard.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

catman said:


> Still need to get through the first two weeks of March.


How depressing is that?

Please hurry up spring!:fishing:


----------



## Mastrbaitr

CaliYellowtail said:


> How depressing is that?
> 
> Please hurry up spring!:fishing:


If you wanna keep your beach reading sharp go fishing in a stream or river. The surf works in the same manner. Channels, sloughs, ditches, and holes. I keep my sanity during the the 2 months by going trout fishing. Go lite or ultra lite. Another plus is bite detection awareness. Sometimes they jerk the rod but mostly it's a subtle tap and you get about a 1/2 sec to set the hook without ripping out their mouth or they let go. The dnr just let go about 2k rainbows in Elliott city last week. It's not a rock or blue but with the lite gear the fight is fun enough.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> If you wanna keep your beach reading sharp go fishing in a stream or river. The surf works in the same manner. Channels, sloughs, ditches, and holes. I keep my sanity during the the 2 months by going trout fishing. Go lite or ultra lite. Another plus is bite detection awareness. Sometimes they jerk the rod but mostly it's a subtle tap and you get about a 1/2 sec to set the hook without ripping out their mouth or they let go. The dnr just let go about 2k rainbows in Elliott city last week. It's not a rock or blue but with the lite gear the fight is fun enough.


Good point. Yeah, I know Daniels. Was gonna head up after the "pre season" plant, but are you kiddin me! It's just too too damn frigid. Maybe this weekend. You goin? I'm always TROUT READY ya know. :fishing:


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Nah river levels will be too high Sunday.


----------



## Sandcrab

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/md/nwis/current/?type=flow&group_key=basin_cd


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> Nah river levels will be too high Sunday.


Appears river levels are around normal but iced over and not really fishable at this time. DNR has put the brakes on pre-season stocking because of this deep freeze.

Please winter, hurry up and be over.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Sandcrab said:


> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/md/nwis/current/?type=flow&group_key=basin_cd


Hey thanks Sandcrab! The link is a good one and now in my favorites.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

CaliYellowtail said:


> Appears river levels are around normal but iced over and not really fishable at this time. DNR has put the brakes on pre-season stocking because of this deep freeze.
> 
> Please winter, hurry up and be over.


If the air temp hits the 40s and it rains the levels going to get higher.


----------



## HuskyMD

AL_N_VB said:


> wow.... its been like 10 years since the inaugural!!!! Me, NTKG and Crawfish were just talking about the fun we had casting 8 -N-worm.
> 
> We were also saddened by the losses from the fishing community. H=Miss ya Hat80 and Anthony!


That's a badarse stroller.


----------



## jcreamer

Thisyear I am in.


----------



## jcreamer

I remember something about a stroller


----------



## pafiaher

Can someone from Pa join ya. Never fished the Chesapeake but this year I want to expand my areas. Already plan on hitting Delaware more so why not the Chesapeake. What license do I need and how much is and out of state one. Plus I hope you don't mind novices joining you.


----------



## fishhead

Welcome fellow Paaaaaaer ... get the MD Bay Sport license ... it's not expensive ... it covers tidal Maryland waters plus Chincoteague so long as you get the Virginia FIP (http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/FIP/)


----------



## Flounda

HuskyMD said:


> That's a badarse stroller.


I didn't know Anthony was gone too. He was a young guy and a rockfish master catcher.


----------



## wildawes

I'm in. It will be nice to meet some folks and get some practice before the season starts.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Since the wife allowed me to take off for this, I will donate charcoal and a 10lb box of 1/4 lb beef patties. Are u guys down rain or shine?


----------



## pafiaher

Can I use the same tackle as I would in the Delaware and jersey surf? Just font want to show up with equipment that wouldn't be very productive or fun to fish with.


----------



## Espresso

^You should be fine. Most come to hang out and eat. Years ago, I saw a guy land a 40"+ using a freshwater bass rod so if you're lucky enough to get a bent rod just hold on and hope your knots are good.


----------



## mainevent

My bud and I might be down. Just have to confirm with the bosses


----------



## surfnsam

Like I posted I'm in and will bring plates and plastic ware napkins and such.

Distance is key and enough weight to hold bottom sometimes the current rips and 5-6 oz sinker is a must to hold bottom. Just like obx or montauk it can be shoulder to shoulder and no one likes to get tangled up.

I use an11' and 12' rods there mainly for distance


----------



## fishhead

I'm bringing 8's to sling with my 13 ... maybe a 7ft pole to fish for "bait" in close.


----------



## surfnsam

Bloodworms are all you need when its cold they love bws.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

surfnsam said:


> Like I posted I'm in and will bring plates and plastic ware napkins and such.
> 
> Distance is key and enough weight to hold bottom sometimes the current rips and 5-6 oz sinker is a must to hold bottom. Just like obx or montauk it can be shoulder to shoulder and no one likes to get tangled up.
> 
> I use an11' and 12' rods there mainly for distance


Okay so we got plates and utensils, charcoal, beef patties and rolls...sweet. Unless the weather is absolute crap I will be there.


----------



## surfnsam

Yep!!


----------



## firemunkee

What lures can be tossed this time of year? If I'm able to make it I plan to have one rod out there with some bait and I'd like another for throwing some lures.


----------



## kurazy kracka

fishhead said:


> I'm bringing 8's to sling with my 13 ... maybe a 7ft pole to fish for "bait" in close.


doubt there will be much bait in the water. the perch will still be holding deep i think.


----------



## surfnsam

The solar/lunar tables are looking very good for April 4 if you believe in that voodo


----------



## Mastrbaitr

firemunkee said:


> What lures can be tossed this time of year? If I'm able to make it I plan to have one rod out there with some bait and I'd like another for throwing some lures.


2 oz jig head with a worm?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

surfnsam said:


> The solar/lunar tables are looking very good for April 4 if you believe in that voodo


That's the reason why I picked that date.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> That's the reason why I picked that date.


Could happen. 

Water temp 41.7 @ Tolester Beach today Mar. 23. Could be an Epic day on 4/4!
Just pray for water temps to keep goin up for shallow water Stripers to show.

Yeah, i know the big girls are in 80' of water right now out in the channels mid bay. Lets not go there OK, all you boaters out there.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

How about a $2 pot for first fish and a $3 pot for largest fish? That way $5 bucks and we can have a small tourney. If we have multiple people showing up maybe we can pool our bait so we don't waste bait. Some can bring worms others cut bait? Makes for a level playing field if everyone has access to the same bait.


----------



## Espresso

What's the going rate for a dozen BW these days?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Around 12 bucks give or take a few if they cull.


----------



## surfnsam

10.90+ tax at anglers a mixed bag some good some crap


----------



## firemunkee

I like the idea of pooling our bait. I've never surf fished before so it should be fun, weather pending.


----------



## fish bucket

I'm in for $5 side pool
I'm bringing clams


----------



## Mastrbaitr

fish bucket said:


> I'm in for $5 side pool
> I'm bringing clams


100 fresh topneck....$19.99 good for bait and for eating.


----------



## Espresso

How does bait pooling work since I've seen guys use a whole decent size BW on a single hook. $12 in BW won't last that person more than an hour of fishing. 

Years ago during a Spring Fling, I forgot who it was but he took preorders for BW and got a whole flat. It ended up costing somewhere around $12 per bag but they were like a bag of snakes. Some of them were huge and most were 8-10" BWs.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Espresso said:


> How does bait pooling work since I've seen guys use a whole decent size BW on a single hook. $12 in BW won't last that person more than an hour of fishing.
> 
> Years ago during a Spring Fling, I forgot who it was but he took preorders for BW and got a whole flat. It ended up costing somewhere around $12 per bag but they were like a bag of snakes. Some of them were huge and most were 8-10" BWs.


Mr. Park at cheverly's sells them by the tray.


----------



## catman

Be careful about buying front row seats to the concert if the band has a history of not showing up.


----------



## kurazy kracka

Who would use anything less than a whole worm? If they aren't massive I'll toss 2 on a hook.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Espresso said:


> How does bait pooling work since I've seen guys use a whole decent size BW on a single hook. $12 in BW won't last that person more than an hour of fishing.
> 
> Years ago during a Spring Fling, I forgot who it was but he took preorders for BW and got a whole flat. It ended up costing somewhere around $12 per bag but they were like a bag of snakes. Some of them were huge and most were 8-10" BWs.


You have to use whole BW's to catch Cows. We're not targeting white perch here.


----------



## catman

kurazy kracka said:


> Who would use anything less than a whole worm? If they aren't massive I'll toss 2 on a hook.











*NEVER SKIMP ON THE BAIT*


----------



## HuskyMD

CaliYellowtail said:


> You have to use whole BW's to catch Cows. We're not targeting white perch here.


No, no you don't. To each his own. I caught three in one day and I never used more than about two inches of bloodworm.


----------



## Sandcrab

Personally, I use whole bait until the fish start to bite - then cut back. For the surf however, I change my baits every 20 minutes - or less...


----------



## fish guy

Im in what date. Is it on


----------



## fish bucket

I'm bringing surf clams
probably bloods too......I never use a whole blood unless they are very small or getting close to expiration date


----------



## dena

The amount of worm on the hook depends on hook size, and worm condition.

But, big bait = big fish.

Solution...two rods.


----------



## Big Rad

The Huntsman took orders for bloods a few years back.......

I have some salted bloods in da freezer. If I show up I'll bring fresh.

My biggest rock to date was caught on a number four circle hook with half a worm. That fish was a forty two inch long pre-spawn cow


----------



## Mastrbaitr

fish guy said:


> Im in what date. Is it on


April 4 sat. All day


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> April 4 sat. All day


April 4th?

An old saying we had out in L.A. : "Lookin gooood, down in Hollywooood!" :fishing: 

http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/locations/md/anne arundel/zipcode/21409/April/2015

Just hope the weather cooperates......NO WIND!


----------



## Mastrbaitr

CaliYellowtail said:


> April 4th?
> 
> An old saying we had out in L.A. : "Lookin gooood, down in Hollywooood!" :fishing:
> 
> http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/locations/md/anne arundel/zipcode/21409/April/2015
> 
> Just hope the weather cooperates......NO WIND!


Looking at the weather they are calling for rain. I'll still be there....when a storm comes you can either run and take cover or learn to dance in the rain.


----------



## fishhead

Think I'll bring some kingfish chunks and heads that I froze last November ... Maybe not as good as fresh, but the stripers may be hungry


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> Looking at the weather they are calling for rain. I'll still be there....when a storm comes you can either run and take cover or learn to dance in the rain.


DAMN!!


----------



## mainevent

Was really looking forward to this and will still try to come. Moving out my old place and into a new one next weekend.


----------



## BreakTime

What/where is this?


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> Looking at the weather they are calling for rain. I'll still be there....when a storm comes you can either run and take cover or learn to dance in the rain.


Dancin in the Rain when it's 38 degrees, hands all numb from changing bait........your not one of those 'Polar Bear Plunge' guys are ya?? Just wondering.


----------



## catman

Mastrbaitr said:


> Looking at the weather they are calling for rain. I'll still be there....when a storm comes you can either run and take cover or learn to dance in the rain.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

CaliYellowtail said:


> Dancin in the Rain when it's 38 degrees, hands all numb from changing bait........your not one of those 'Polar Bear Plunge' guys are ya?? Just wondering.


Hahaha no I just carry an umbrella or poncho.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Only one week to go. 

Here I sit next to the fire place, glass of Chardonnay in hand, 33 degrees outside w/ a wind chill of 15 degrees and snow falling. 

When will this winter end?


----------



## surfnsam

Went to ES this morning for yellow perch/ white perch fricking freezing and snowing but the fish were biting, small but fun on ultra light. Wind was a killer. Went to lunch at the Jetty on KI and there was a thin coat of ice on some barrels at 11:30!!!


----------



## HuskyMD

I'm wavering guys. Things are just transitioning to my new normal. I will have the older boys (the two in the 2012 spring fling pic) for visitation on the day of the fling but only for 8 hours. I live far enough away that its 4 hours of travel round trip. If its going to be cold and rainy, I'm game, but I don't know if the boys will be. I may have to skip. The good news is that is the last weekend they are 8 hours only and then I have them overnight from Friday to Sunday after that, so I can take them with me on opening day.


----------



## irrompible

Mastrbaitr, you still planning on fishing Friday as well?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

irrompible said:


> Mastrbaitr, you still planning on fishing Friday as well?


Probably not. I forgot it's Easter weekend so Friday night will be a last min thing. However I will be at SPSP sat morning.


----------



## fishhead

I'm still coming ... just depends on AM or PM, whichever is less windy and rainy!


----------



## CaliYellowtail

fishhead said:


> I'm still coming ... just depends on AM or PM, whichever is less windy and rainy!


Don't expect much guys. Don't mean to be negative, but the last I checked today, water temp was 39 or 40. Too cold for shallow water Rock. Maybe by weeks end it'll come up a bit. I'm thinkin s/b near 45 or so for things to start to happen @ SPSP.


----------



## sand flea

It's still too early to tell but that's a risk you run this time of the year. I've been blown out so many times I've lost track. As for Saturday I don't mind the cold or the rain. What is a killer out there is heavy wind. It'll be impossible to hold bottom and there will be tons of crap stuck on lines. Fingers crossed...


----------



## CaliYellowtail

sand flea said:


> It's still too early to tell but that's a risk you run this time of the year. I've been blown out so many times I've lost track. As for Saturday I don't mind the cold or the rain. What is a killer out there is heavy wind. It'll be impossible to hold bottom and there will be tons of crap stuck on lines. Fingers crossed...


Yeah but water temps are critical.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Man up.....


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> Man up.....


for what....a casting contest????


----------



## surfnsam

I remember a couple years ago it was a nice day but so much grass out there u pulled in 15 lbs of weed after 20 min. with line out.


----------



## Espresso

Best of luck for those attending this year. I'd like to wet a line but will probably wait until the end of the month for warmer weather. Wind is expected to be 20-30+ mph this Sat at Annapolis.


----------



## fish bucket

looks like i'm out
guys that were going with me backed out
too long a drive to do alone
going do opening day of trout season with my grandkids


----------



## fishhead

Look like meet-N-greet and casting practice day, so no need to hold bottom or even use hooks


----------



## Big Rad

Where da heck is Bayfisher when we need him?


----------



## irrompible

Water temp up to about 42, not sure if a 4 or 5 degree change is possible in the next 4 days, but I can hope.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Friday it's gonna be 70's with rain, so the warmer rain will warm the bay, plus winds are wsw. Warmer water will be pushed up as well.


----------



## out4thebig1

hey whats up guys well I didn't think I was going to make it to the Spring Fling this year but looks like I will be able too. Do i need to bring anything? And is this an all male thing or is it cool to bring the lady friend?


----------



## firemunkee

I'm a big time surf fishing noob. I really want to go to the spring fling to learn from the veterans, but the wind forecast is causing me to reconsider. I have a 9ft rod, but what kind of terminal tackle would I need to bring?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

firemunkee said:


> I'm a big time surf fishing noob. I really want to go to the spring fling to learn from the veterans, but the wind forecast is causing me to reconsider. I have a 9ft rod, but what kind of terminal tackle would I need to bring?


Which direction is the wind going to be blowing?


----------



## firemunkee

Mastrbaitr said:


> Which direction is the wind going to be blowing?


Forecast says coming from the NW.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Okay 20+ a mph winds from the NW. No lie that's a little rough. Next weekend looks bad due to all the rain. Well looks like I won't be needing the box of patties. I'll bring some spicy Italian sausages with onions n green peppers. Should be enough for 10. If anyone is worried about the wind, romancoke pier is secluded somewhat if a change in venue will help.


----------



## irrompible

Forecast for Saturday was a 40% chance of rain but I just checked and it's down to 20 with some really strong winds. I'm sure it will change again by Thursday or Friday. Is the 11th a possibility or is that out of the question? I do whatever the majority decide as I only fish SPSP once a year if that, so I'd prefer to do it when there is a get together happening.


----------



## catman

irrompible said:


> ...............Is the 11th a possibility or is that out of the question?.


If the 11th is a possibility how about the 18th? I'll be back from California and would love to meet some new faces. Actually I hope that Saturday works out for you guys. Tight lines, have fun and be


----------



## Lipyourown

Wish I could make the 4th but would happily meet up on the 11th or 18th.


----------



## Espresso

Why not make every Saturday in April an SPSP P&S outing? Weather permitting, I'm sure half a dozen or more of you guys are fishing there this coming month anyways.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Espresso said:


> Why not make every Saturday in April an SPSP P&S outing? Weather permitting, I'm sure half a dozen or more of you guys are fishing there this coming month anyways.


Boom problem solved!


----------



## fishhead

It sounds like the afternoon has the best weather, based on the current forecast ... less chance of rain and the winds may be starting to diminish.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

catman said:


> If the 11th is a possibility how about the 18th? I'll be back from California and would love to meet some new faces. Actually I hope that Saturday works out for you guys. Tight lines, have fun and be


Ditto! 
Might have a chance of catching some Rock then.


----------



## sand flea

Espresso said:


> Why not make every Saturday in April an SPSP P&S outing? Weather permitting, I'm sure half a dozen or more of you guys are fishing there this coming month anyways.


It almost always is. In most years about 2/3 of the people out there are on the site.

Weather-wise Saturday is turning into a big pile of suck. Winds building to almost 30 mph by 11 AM, rainy and cold. It's going to be tough to hold bottom with 8-and-bait on big rods. If that forecast holds I may postpone my trip for another day.



CaliYellowtail said:


> Yeah but water temps are critical.


Water temps at the nearest buoy are over 40 and have been for most of the week. With the coming warm weather the next two days lockjaw won't be an issue, even with the crappy forecast.


----------



## catman

I wish all tight lines and bent rods for the Fling. I'm jumping on a jet in a few hours and heading for warm and sunny CA. C 'ya all week after next.


----------



## irrompible

Water temps at the Patapsco buoy just went over 45. I'll probably fish Friday even if it rains, if anyone wants to join me let me know, spot is near Sandy Point.


----------



## surfnsam

Wind from NW will be at your back blowing to the ES. Fished last weekend in cold wind and snow but rain sucks. At matapeake the wind will right in your face not good.

Going to get my stuff on Friday if date changes I'm still good.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Romancoke pier is good. Wind to our backs. It's a good spot. I'll fish Friday night as well if others are down. I've fished matapeake with a rain storm blowing 20+ mph winds. It would have been a bad trip if the white perch weren't keeping me busy all night.


----------



## wildawes

I'm down with starting Friday night. I've missed night fishing .


----------



## firemunkee

I'm going to have to drop out  something came up for Saturday morning. Can't wait to hear the reports!


----------



## Big Rad

Wind out of the west will help the casting at Sandy Point. There will be a rock caught on Saturday. That is all.


----------



## kurazy kracka

I was going to hit SPSP this afternoon but the wind is going to be brutal.


----------



## MulGoGi

Big Rad said:


> Wind out of the west will help the casting at Sandy Point. There will be a rock caught on Saturday. That is all.


exactly... westly wind = casting further. but i remember people saying wind pushes fish away from the shore...


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Dammit with the wind I'm sure grilling is out of the question.


----------



## surfnsam

kurazy kracka said:


> I was going to hit SPSP this afternoon but the wind is going to be brutal.


Yeah not fun being sand blasted


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> Dammit with the wind I'm sure grilling is out of the question.


Yeah, but what about those sausage and peppers? :--|


----------



## Mastrbaitr

CaliYellowtail said:


> Yeah, but what about those sausage and peppers? :--|


Boiled hotdogs inside my truck cap? I have a portable stove.


----------



## kurazy kracka

I still tried spsp anyhow. Impossible lol. 

Got a bag of BW's from anglers, wish I looked them over. Entire bag was dead and some so small you can't really thread em on a hook.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

kurazy kracka said:


> I still tried spsp anyhow. Impossible lol.
> 
> Got a bag of BW's from anglers, wish I looked them over. Entire bag was dead and some so small you can't really thread em on a hook.


That's why they call them "Stranglers"


----------



## surfnsam

Bacon and egg sandwichs yum.

Ft Smallwood was windy too but not cold just annoying. But the rock were biting.

Got some bws from all about baits(old Warrens) not much better and cost more.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Check out *Fishbone's Bait and Tackle* for your BW's. A little out of the way for most, located in Lakeshore on Mtn. Rd.

Normally the best around. This guy takes pride in what he sells. $12.50 doz.

Wish I could find a place that sells em by the 1/2 doz.


----------



## surfnsam

Fishbones is good but sometimes he doesn't get bws until later also cobie marine carries them but not yet.

Always look at the bag if there is blood ask for another freash bag


----------



## surfnsam

out4thebig1 said:


> hey whats up guys well I didn't think I was going to make it to the Spring Fling this year but looks like I will be able too. Do i need to bring anything? And is this an all male thing or is it cool to bring the lady friend?


Does she have a sister?


----------



## fishhead

Can someone let me know locations of the worst snag monsters at SPSP?


----------



## surfnsam

20' to right of the point. Look for my blue chair I'll be right on it.

Is it still on for Tomorrow or changed? I got my stuff ready either way.


----------



## fishhead

Thanks ... You gonna be on the chair or is the chair on the snagmonster


----------



## surfnsam

With the wind at 28mph from nw it might well be on it.

Hi tide 0545. Low tide 1150 full moon


----------



## CaliYellowtail

surfnsam said:


> Fishbones is good but sometimes he doesn't get bws until later also cobie marine carries them but not yet.
> 
> Always look at the bag if there is blood ask for another freash bag


He's got em now. Nice ones.


----------



## kurazy kracka

I hit spsp for a few hours Friday afternoon, water was glass.


----------



## surfnsam

At spsp now not too bad going to set up


----------



## surfnsam

1 @ 18 so far that I've seen


----------



## Mastrbaitr




----------



## kurazy kracka

I put 3 on the beach over a 2.5 hr period. Nothing nice though, 24 was biggest.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

No. 2 @22


----------



## CaliYellowtail

surfnsam said:


> 1 @ 18 so far that I've seen


Awesome! What are conditions like?
Keep those reports coming. Thanks


----------



## surfnsam

Same guy another @ 21". Its windy but not blowing my chair over yet.

I guess no spring fling.


----------



## CaliYellowtail

surfnsam said:


> Same guy another @ 21". Its windy but not blowing my chair over yet.
> 
> I guess no spring fling.


You guys are doing quite well considering the windy conditions.
Amazing what a good Lunar forecast and a full moon can do.
Go get em Cowboy! :fishing:


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Took 10 min to reel in a cow and lose her in sight of the beach...fml


----------



## wildawes

How long are you guys planning on staying out today?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

22lber


----------



## surfnsam

You got the hot hand today!! I got tired of the wind and no bites. I said that was a lucky spot.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

no.4 n 5


----------



## fishhead

Nice going guys ... I'll be there shortly!


----------



## fishhead

Yikes ... I think they'd arrest anyone trying to fire up a grill here with these winds!


----------



## surfnsam

Going back tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Staying till my bait runs out still have another full dz bloods. Just released rock number 7


----------



## Mastrbaitr

No8


----------



## irrompible

Great catches. I was considering stopping in but fishing yesterday morning and then till 4am has me not wanting to do anything.


----------



## fishhead

Small group here now ... Tide started coming in.


----------



## irrompible

I changed my mind and decided to head down. I'm a little north of you guys, send some of the fish up this way.


----------



## Hueski

Nice fishing guys. Glad to hear the Chesapeake finest are back in town.


----------



## fishhead

Nice fishing and chatting with you Dave ... You too John!


----------



## MulGoGi

i am stuck at home with kids... i may go when kids nap...


----------



## keahyun

Hey guys, I've been peaking in and out of this forum for a while now and decided it was time to contribute haha. I'm planning to go up there tonight from VA and was wondering how the bite will be at night vs the day - planning to bring mullet & bw's and stay there till a little past sun up so I'll let you guys know (if anyone has some insight feel free to share!) see you guys out there


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Finished for the day finally. 13 hook ups, 12 fish, and I got to meet a whole slew of fine folks. The outgoing tide was the ticket with bloodworms. Only used a dozen of cheverly BW cut in half using 2/0 long shank. 24" hi low rig with the bottoms cut off. Hooks clipped on with swivels to reduce twisting.


----------



## Tracker01

Nice job guys. How bad was the wind.


----------



## fishhead

Tracker01 said:


> Nice job guys. How bad was the wind.


I hate wind ... if it wasn't upper 50's I'm not sure I'd have given it a go ... Let's just say that it was a good thing it was coming directly at our backs ... I'm guessing it was mostly 20-25, but gusts up to 35 at least.


----------



## Tracker01

Well at least you guys were able to get out. I was not so lucky.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Tracker01 said:


> Nice job guys. How bad was the wind.


The wind was amazing! Easily added 50ft.


----------



## MulGoGi

still at home... waiting for family to fall asleep...


----------



## keahyun

Anyone know where a fella can get some bloodworms at this hour  seems like every place we're hitting is out 😅


----------



## fishhead

keahyun said:


> Anyone know where a fella can get some bloodworms at this hour  seems like every place we're hitting is out &#55357;&#56837;


Heck, I didn't even find any during the day yesterday! Good thing I brought some small kingfish chunks (frozen, from Nov). I was mainly looking to do casting practice with the new stick and pack the line in the spool, as I had just refilled it this winter ... but if I'd have found some I'd have bought them.

Based on how the bite was better early, I probably should have fished the AM and visited my stepmother in the PM, instead of the other way around


----------



## gpwf20c

Mastrbaitr said:


> The wind was amazing! Easily added 50ft.



Thanks for the BW's bro saved my day thought I had more, and nice catch!.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

gpwf20c said:


> Thanks for the BW's bro saved my day thought I had more, and nice catch!.


Oh snap that was was you? Thank your wife/Gf for taking the pic!


----------



## HuskyMD

well done guys, I took a kid fishing who'd never been before and caught shad.


----------



## genie

Guys,

I have been to SPSP a few times, know where the inlet and jetty are, buy where is the point ?


gene


----------



## surfnsam

Its past the boat ramps road on the left gates have 2 stop signs.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Look at Google maps and find spsp. You'll see a point on the beach. To the left there is a snag(shelf) so hold your rod up and reel in fast to keep it off the bottom when checking baits. I was curious so I tried a bank sinker to probe the bottom to see what it's like.


----------



## Orest

It is the remain of a sunken ship.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

I thought the ship was by the inlet entrance? It felt like rocks to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## Big Rad

It is a waterlogged wooden ship. I used to take some 50 pound PP and a wooden dowel to pull some of it in. Lots of hooks and sinkers were recovered attached to an incredibly heavy piece of wood.


----------



## shelties1

Damn. I didn't log on to the boards in ages and forgot all about Spring Fling  Maybe next year.


----------



## catman

So is this considered the Spring Fling or is that going to be at a later date? To me the Spring Fling is a social event with food and drink.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

catman said:


> So is this considered the Spring Fling or is that going to be at a later date? To me the Spring Fling is a social event with food and drink.


this was more of a small meet and greet. If I could get a serious headcount and people not flake, I can write off any catering under my restaurant. Maybe I'll sponsor a small tourney...


----------



## fishhead

Mastrbaitr said:


> this was more of a small meet and greet. If I could get a serious headcount and people not flake, I can write off any catering under my restaurant. Maybe I'll sponsor a small tourney...


You thinking about something before the Catman Cat tourney?


----------



## CaliYellowtail

Mastrbaitr said:


> this was more of a small meet and greet. If I could get a serious headcount and people not flake, I can write off any catering under my restaurant. Maybe I'll sponsor a small tourney...


WOW! That would be very generous of you.  :--| :beer: :fishing:


----------



## gogorome

Mastrbaitr said:


> this was more of a small meet and greet. If I could get a serious headcount and people not flake, I can write off any catering under my restaurant. Maybe I'll sponsor a small tourney...


Not a bad idea.. what restaurant?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Americas best wings lanham, md


----------



## surfnsam

Big Rad said:


> It is a waterlogged wooden ship. I used to take some 50 pound PP and a wooden dowel to pull some of it in. Lots of hooks and sinkers were recovered attached to an incredibly heavy piece of wood.


I dragged in a big hunk about 7 years ago loaded with old rigs cut all the sinkers off must have been 10 lbs of lead. Still using them.


----------

